# Eastern Rosella's?



## Nash1990 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hey 

I was wondering if anyone is, or knows someone, who breeds Eastern Rosella's?
Or the best place i can go to look for one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

If your up for a road trip come to the Orange bird expo in March, i picked up a handraised tame Green cheek conure for $50... Sure beats paying $300+ for a feral one.

Mind you i could never bear seeing a rosella in a cage, probably cos they are everywhere in my backyard in the trees singing every arvo. If you got a handraised one though that would be totally different i guess.

I love the crimson rosella.


----------



## Nash1990 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for that, i'll look into the expo.

My mum is in love with the easterns so i'm looking into where she could get one, what it needs, how much they go for, etc etc

We don't like birds being confined to small cages either, our budgy used to have free reign of the room its cage was in, the rosella wouldn't get any less


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are looking at getting a rosella as a tame bird I would reconsider. Rosellas are notorious for turning feral once fledged and maturing. They do not stay lovable pet parrots for long  I know a few big rosella breeders as I used to be right into birds...... Unfortunately not a good choice


----------



## Nash1990 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats a shame, they're such beautiful birds. 

Do they just dislike being handled or will they freak right out when you go near one?


----------



## wranga (Sep 3, 2009)

try andrews bird palace at fairfield heights. theres an older guy at riverwood breeding out of his backyard, stay right away from him. i use to breed many types of parrots, pm me if you would like to know anything


----------



## Nash1990 (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks i'll see what i can find out about andrew


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 3, 2009)

yeah they just turn nasty. they have no fear of you and just seem to enjoy the attack lol


----------



## miss2 (Sep 4, 2009)

i have to agree with Jay, after a while they tend to revert back, one of the main reasons u dont often see them as pet house birds, dont get me wrong there lovely to look at but not great pets! if your mum wants a beautiful pet bird deff lots of otheres out there that would make better pets!


----------



## Nash1990 (Sep 4, 2009)

Out of curiosity what native birds would you recomend that like to be handle?

I doubt i could convince mum otherwise but i'd like to know what you think make better "pets"


----------



## njames (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey Nash1990,

Eclectus is a great native species (Aust & PNG)

Most of the Cockatoo species are good too, can be noisy though!

My fav would have to be the Red-tailed Black Cockatoo!

Don't be too put off with the Eastern as every bird is different and it's got a lot to do with the time you spend with your bed rather than the species' traits!

Regards,

Nath


----------



## njames (Sep 4, 2009)

Haha bird* not bed!


----------



## miss2 (Sep 4, 2009)

depends what your looking for really,
rainbow lorikettes make great little pets, very cheeky - due to there diet they can be mesy but a lot of personailty! a good quality hand raised cockatiel can also make great pets, my cheeky boy is amazing, does everything from mimic the phone to fly to my room, sit on my pillow and scream "muummm" in my ear if he thinks im over sleeping lol.
to be honest i dont even know if you would be able to find a breeder that hand raises the rosellas.
although i may be wrong and am sure someone here will correct me if i am LOL
quakers are def my fav pet bird though!


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm keen on getting a hand-raised Superb Parrot (male), they are such beautiful birds!


----------



## potato matter (Sep 4, 2009)

You could contact Danny Brown. I don't know if he breeds them or not, but he has a whole heap of birds.


----------



## captive_fairy (Sep 4, 2009)

I had an eastern Rosella, which I handraised, and never had any problems with him...he always came up to me whenever I went near his cage...I am now planning on getting an eclectus, but I have been told that they are more difficult and you need alot of persistance and time with them, which I think would be worth it, but it depends what you want


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I used to breed superb parrots and handrear the young. They make great pets. My best friend bought a pair off me and he has had them for 8 years. They are so tame, the male
mimics magpies, wolf whistles and also whistles that tune from Kill Bill! Great birds.


----------



## wranga (Sep 4, 2009)

eclectus would be the best native. but you will pay $650+ for a handraised bird. princess parrots can be nice. green is their native colour. then theres the mutation colours of blue, yellow, cinnamon, silver. a handraised green will cost around $100, then around $1000 for a silver. princess parrots have a really nice whistle


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 5, 2009)

Jay84 said:


> I used to breed superb parrots and handrear the young. They make great pets.


Why did you stop, I'm thinking I'm going to have to get mine freighted down from the ACT.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 5, 2009)

hey greg, i stopped because i just couldnt shift them. i was selling them for $30 each and they werent selling! NOW they are in demand ! i wish i never sold the pair  they were beautiful birds


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 5, 2009)

CRAP photo from years ago, but this was the dad of the babies.


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow!!! They really are amazing looking birds the males! So you'd highly recommend a hand-raised male Superb then?


----------



## Nash1990 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice looking bird Jay


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes Greg, the males are great handraised. Luke's (my mate) is very clingy and just wants to be around and on you all the time. They are not mutually preening birds so dont like being scratched or petted tho.


----------

